# Coronia runs aground at Scarborough



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.thescarboroughnews.co.uk...-called-out-as-coronia-runs-aground-1-5986078


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Low tide at Scarborough is as you see is very low, a slight delay and a slight miss-judgement you are on the Putty. Jack Ellis would not have been amused as the ticket contract is from the Vincent Pier, a trip around the Bay and back to the Pier, a paddle ashore was not included.(Jester)


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I actually saw her hit the putty - a definite 'whoops' moment. It certainly caught the interest of many folk; lots of people walked down to the waters edge to see what was doing on. Still, no serious damage done, I hope, to the ship. She certainly came off OK once the tide started coming back in.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day paul.happyhiker.sm.yesterday.22:48.re:coronia runs aground at scaborough,well done by life savers,vessel not damaged,no people hurt,thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------

